# Hiring a driver with car



## Jim151 (Jan 4, 2015)

I am sure been discussed and varies area to area, but cant find it on search, and was wondering if fulltime (3-6 days a week?) driver with car costs a lot?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Driver with vehicle is pricey*



Jim151 said:


> I am sure been discussed and varies area to area, but cant find it on search, and was wondering if fulltime (3-6 days a week?) driver with car costs a lot?


I'd say yes because of the vehicle, when we rent out a van and travel north to Manila, about 2 hour drive maybe worse now with the road construction it's 3,500 peso's for the day. 

Are you planning on traveling around or just need a driver in the city, for work or pleasure if for work? If you have your own vehicle a driver will run you around 10,000 peso's a month plus food.


----------



## pakawala (Sep 10, 2014)

Jim151 said:


> I am sure been discussed and varies area to area, but cant find it on search, and was wondering if fulltime (3-6 days a week?) driver with car costs a lot?


Driver with car For Sale Philippines - Find New And Used driver with car On OLX


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*No Gas or Gas prices not included*



pakawala said:


> Driver with car For Sale Philippines - Find New And Used driver with car On OLX


Don't forget the gas prices, probably not included in the days events, driver will stop and fill up your paying 1000 peso's.


----------



## cibes (Jun 30, 2015)

mcalleyboy said:


> Don't forget the gas prices, probably not included in the days events, driver will stop and fill up your paying 1000 peso's.


Hmm, be sure also that you have a clear talk/deal with the driver, because in some cases, if it's not clear, you might just get into trouble.


----------

